# STOLEN!!!



## stoopid_monkey24 (Feb 7, 2009)

if you want to move this go ahead. anyway I was at school today and someone stole my very first rubik's cube (don't ask how long story) and I have no clue who did it. but this was my cube that I first broke the one min. barrier and made my first solve on. this really makes me VERY MAD  and no one in my school can even solve besides me so why the hell they took it I have no idea. I take back what I said though I am not very mad I am 
PI$$ED OFF  just venting but this really sucks


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 7, 2009)

I remember some other person from this forum having his/her cube stolen as well. What's with these people stealing rubik's cubes?


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 7, 2009)

stoopid_monkey24 said:


> if you want to move this go ahead. anyway I was at school today and someone stole my very first rubik's cube (don't ask how long story) and I have no clue who did it. but this was my cube that I first broke the one min. barrier and made my first solve on. this really makes me VERY MAD  and no one in my school can even solve besides me so why the hell they took it I have no idea. I take back what I said though I am not very mad I am
> PI$$ED OFF  just venting but this really sucks



Very sorry what hapened.but the person who stole it doesn't want you to cube.and also hates you !prime suspect:your enemies or is jealous of you cubing. This never happened to me before as I am a well respected cuber.


----------



## Odin (Feb 7, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I remember some other person from this forum having his/her cube stolen as well. What's with these people stealing rubik's cubes?



That was me . Its sucks so much getting *anything* stolen. 

P.S. I feel "un-remembered"


----------



## dudemanpp (Feb 7, 2009)

Man, that sucks a lot.
I had my first cube stolen before. It ended up being my math teacher. I was very angry. My friend's friend got it back one day. I was very, very, very(etc.) happy.



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Very sorry what hapened.but the person who stole it doesn't want you to cube.and also hates you !prime suspect:your enemies or is jealous of you cubing. This never happened to me before as I am a well respected cuber.


My math teacher hated me cubing. He is colour blind and I think he was jealous that I could cube because he literally couldn't.


----------



## stoopid_monkey24 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey but at least I have an excuse to buy my new DIY cube that I wanted. One Q. I was leaning towards the DS cube on account of all the good things people have said about it and I have heard nothing bad about it but now the old type A's are looking pretty good too so what would you recommended and why (turning resistance, does it pop often, corner cutting, does it catch on itself often, ect.)


----------



## Odin (Feb 7, 2009)

stoopid_monkey24 said:


> Hey but at least I have an excuse to buy my new DIY cube that I wanted. One Q. I was leaning towards the DS cube on account of all the good things people have said about it and I have heard nothing bad about it but now the old type A's are looking pretty good too so what would you recommended and why (turning resistance, does it pop often, corner cutting, does it catch on itself often, ect.)



Lol,thats what happened to me to, after i told my parents that some one stole my cube they went on cube for you and got me 1 of any 3x3x3 i wanted.I got a blue cubeforyou cube on cube for you, I heard that there great cubes. But sense i do not have one yet, i cant fully recomend it.

http://www.cube4you.com/432_Cube4you-3x3x3-Cube(Blue).html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K7ep_uoUnM&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9hvppVDXu4&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv5zZpyoP4o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALWGugFjFjg&feature=channel_page


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a question. It doesn't have 100% relevance to stoopid_monkey24's original post but, here goes:

Does cube stealing happen a lot in competitions? I am currently lending two of my cubes to someone for Newark Winter 2009. However, I felt kind of uneasy at first because I didn't want anything to happen to them since I spent so much time on them. Just curious.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 7, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> I have a question. It doesn't have 100% relevance to stoopid_monkey24's original post but, here goes:
> 
> Does cube stealing happen a lot in competitions? I am currently lending two of my cubes to someone for Newark Winter 2009. However, I felt kind of uneasy at first because I didn't want anything to happen to them since I spent so much time on them. Just curious.



no ....... no. by the way see you at newark tomrow


----------



## stoopid_monkey24 (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh by the way odin you avatar is cool "the weighted storage companion cube will never try to stab you or harm you in any way" - GLADOS, portal
the cake may be a lie but the cube is forever and now its the W.S.C rubik's cube


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't know if any of you heard of this, but at San Francisco Open, there were several custom and rare puzzles there, and some of them were stolen (by the same person I recall). When they were returned, one of them had been damaged by Jig-A-Loo. Here's the damaged Domino.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 7, 2009)

In alot of Erik's videos where he talks about new cubes after a competition, some of his cubes were stolen/lost and I think it was a V-cube every time. I felt bad for him.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 7, 2009)

I am the one who stole your cube


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 7, 2009)

Someone broke my first cube. It was a storebought and they dropped it onto a tile floor and snap a center piece off. I still haven't been able to glue it back on.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 7, 2009)

Odin said:


> P.S. I feel "un-remembered"




The word you're looking for is "forgotten".

Also, every cloud has a silver lining. Get a good C4Y cube


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 7, 2009)

How can someone steal someones Cube, I mean they are sacred. I feel sorry for stoopid monkey24. Although I have 8 Cubes today I still love my first cube the most.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 7, 2009)

yesterday my type A got stolen by someone

glad he gave it back later (he also explained why and I understand it, though there are better ways to keep me from cubing at the wrong moments)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 7, 2009)

stoopid_monkey24 said:


> if you want to move this go ahead. anyway I was at school today and someone stole my very first rubik's cube (don't ask how long story) and I have no clue who did it. but this was my cube that I first broke the one min. barrier and made my first solve on. this really makes me VERY MAD  and no one in my school can even solve besides me so why the hell they took it I have no idea. I take back what I said though I am not very mad I am
> PI$$ED OFF  just venting but this really sucks



I got my first one stolen, too...you don't have to get so angry, you'll eventually move on.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't think stealing really happens too often at competitions. I think more often cubes are misplaced/left/accidently taken by other people or something like that. At the two smaller competitions I went to I remember there being an extra cube laying around as we were cleaning up that wasn't claimed. I don't think you can immediately jump to malicious intent on the part of someone else. 
Sucks about your cube tho... I don't understand how people can be ok with stealing from other people.


----------

